
AI spots critical Microsoft security bugs 97% of the time - mikerg87
https://venturebeat.com/2020/04/16/ai-spots-critical-microsoft-security-bugs-97-of-the-time/
======
nitwit005
If it's trained off of bug tracker data, I have to wonder how often it's
simply detecting the employee provided description of the security risk.

